# Bucketeer DWC Kit.



## Killuminati420 (May 15, 2009)

hey guys. im trying to start getting into hydro because i love the outcome of it, wondering if anyone has had experience growing with the Bucketeer dwc kit and how it came out, how the maintenance was, qualities, etc. 
 any pictures would be awesome, thanks   :bong:


----------



## pcduck (May 15, 2009)

Never heard of it. Have you got a link?


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 15, 2009)

very cheap and easy to build your own DWC systems, check out the DIY in my signature.  Plus when you build your own you can customize them to the size of your grow space.


----------



## Killuminati420 (May 15, 2009)

yeah, heres the link hXXp://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=93&xSec=24"]hXXp://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=93&xSec=24


----------



## pcduck (May 15, 2009)

If you can connect an air line to an air pump, you are capable of making your own DWC bucket :aok: for the fraction of the cost.

Oh fyi.._*MariP*_ sorta frowns on linking to outside sites.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 16, 2009)

That is quite overpriced for what it is.  I got all my black buckets from US Plastics.  If you have a local hydro store, you can get the net pot and hydrotron for reasonable.  Otherwise it is available online (I buy _*everything*_ online.  You can pick up an air pump and air stone at Wally World or any pet supply place that has fish stuff.  You can put something together for less than 1/2 that.  

I cannot tell you how much I like DWC.


----------



## mr.greengenes (May 20, 2009)

Stealth Hydro, for better or worse, markets its products to first time growers like me who want guaranteed results in one easy, comprehensive, all-in-one kit. They tell you that the kits are designed for closet growing. If you know what you're doing and know where to buy stuff then yes, it's too expensive. But if you're brand new to the hobby then the price is probably worth it. Classic profit structure: charge what the market will bear. 
Good Luck and Enjoy your grow...that's the main thing. In the long run, your investment will pay dividends. 
Mr.Greengenes


----------

